
Amazon plans to release at least 8 new Alexa-powered devices - RobertSmith
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/09/17/amazon-planning-8-new-alexa-devices-microwave-amplifier.html
======
moocowtruck
i bought these devices, and now i never use them because they are mostly
useless..i'm wondering when this bubble will burst

~~~
snaky
> In a positive sign for Amazon, 87 percent of Echo owners said they were
> satisfied with the device. About 85 percent have tried setting an alarm with
> Echo, and 82 percent have played a song. Two-thirds of responders have also
> asked Echo for news updates.

[https://www.recode.net/2016/9/21/12997080/amazon-echo-
survey...](https://www.recode.net/2016/9/21/12997080/amazon-echo-survey-
kitchen)

